# Andy Zimmern - Bizarre Foods



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2008)

Anybody like this guy? I love his show and I think he's pretty cool, and funny. I would never eat most of the stuff he eats, but it's fun to watch him eat it and he's always has good stuff to say about it, would be cool to travel the world and eat.


----------



## raisingfear101 (Sep 19, 2008)

it really is a great show, i watch it whenever its on.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Sep 19, 2008)

I like to watch his show. I would not eat half of the stuff he eats!!!!!!!!!!! Cool show!


----------



## Shannon (Sep 19, 2008)

Yep, I love this show.


----------



## abyss258 (Sep 19, 2008)

I love that show, but his reactions are... the same to everything he eats.

I wish I was him


----------



## Shawn (Sep 20, 2008)

There is one food that he couldn't keep down, that's the fruit called Durian(sp?), too funky for him. 



I would totally try snails but definitely would never eat frogs.


----------



## Variant (Oct 1, 2008)

Zimmern and Bourdain's shows are gold... finding real cuisine by encroaching the culture is the right way to experience it.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 1, 2008)

Shawn said:


> There is one food that he couldn't keep down, that's the fruit called Durian(sp?), too funky for him.


Last night on the new Samoa episode, he tried Sea Slug & couldn't stomach it either. 



> I would totally try snails but definitely would never eat frogs.


You've never had frog legs before? It's just like a chicken leg....really.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 1, 2008)

I have had snails and frog legs. They are very good IMO.


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm not too fond of snails. Around here you can cut them up and watch the parasites swim out. The bigger ones are the worst, the parasites localize in the reproductive organs so the snails put less resources into the damaged gametes and more into growth. As long as they are well cooked your good to go. That kind of ruins the fun though.


----------

